# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Nikoll Kaçorri

## Pasiqe

NIKOLL KAÇORRI 


Ishte figurë kryesore në lëvizjen kombëtare për pavarësi. Nënkryetar i Qeverisë së Vlorës l9l2. Një personalitet i spikatur i kishës katolike, sekretar i Argjipeshkëvisë së Durrësit, me qendër asokohe në Delbnisht të Kurbinit, ku shërbeu për njëzet vjet, duke patur në administrim dhe kishat e famullitë e Kthellës, Selitës dhe Lurës. Ishte monsinjor. 

Mori pjesë në Kongresin e Manastirit në vitin l908, ku u vendos për alfabetin e gjuhës shqipe, përkrah Fishtës dhe personaliteteve të tjera të kohës. Në vitin l909 mori pjesë në Kongresin Kombëtar të Ebasanit, ku u diskutuan probleme të shkollës shqipe. 

Çdo 28 Nëntor, së bashku me Ismail Qemalin, Luigj Gurakuqin përkujtohet dhe atdhetari i madh Dom Nikoll Kaçorri. 

U lind në Krejë Lurë në vitin l862 dhe vdiq në Vjenë në vitin l9l7, pas një sëmundje të rëndë në moshën 55 vjeçare. 

Marre nga http://www.mirdita.net/NikollKacorri.htm

----------

